# filtration advice on 30 gallon tank



## nevatas (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, After coming to set up my first planted tank I found neither my fluval 205 or 305 works though they have both been in storage a while. So it looks like i will be needing a new filter. The tank is 80x35x45cm I think i will be keeping tiger barbs and a few other fish as for plants, well this is my first planted tank so I'm still researching:icon_conf Would I be best getting another canister filter or will a internal filter do? 

Thanks


----------



## iKine (Aug 4, 2011)

I would suggest some sort of canister filter. Mainly because an internal filter is so intrusive to the look of the tank. Also, your much more limited to controlling your media and flow with an internal.


----------



## nevatas (Sep 6, 2011)

I thought as much, i was told a sray bar works well with planted tanks as long as they are positioned right from my lfs, is that true or is it just best to have the intak and outtake at opposite ends as normal. also would a small powerhead be usefull for water circulation as the smaller cannisters flow are not that powerfull?

thanks again


----------



## Jadelin (Sep 30, 2009)

Lots of people use spray bars and a lots of people use powerheads in planted tanks. We tend to overfilter planted tanks, since the plants break up the flow, and more power is needed to create the same amount of water movement. I would set up your filter and see if you think it needs more current and go from there. 

People usually get around 8-10 times their tank's volume for the gph rating on the filter, especially since filters generally don't actually produce as much flow as they say.


----------



## d3javu (Aug 24, 2011)

I think a normal sized (for your tank) powerhead would be plenty of extra current in addition to a filter. I would recommend another canister filter, as the bio-filtration on those is really un-comparable dollar for dollar. You might even look into making a home made canister, I have made countless filters throughout the years and all have worked just as good, if not better than any canister filter I have purchased retail.

All you need is a water tight container (for your tank id reccommend the container be able to hold at least 1 gallon, 3-5 would be ideal). After that just some pvc pipe, sealant, a water pump, and some hoses. Check out the DIY forum there are quite a few write ups that give a great perspective. 

As far as media goes, I always just threw a couple inches of filter floss near the intake of the canister to take care of the mechanical side of filtration (clearing out debris from the water), and then the rest of the media is usually some sort of ceramic media to allow good bacteria growth. Anything with a high surface area will work. I recently stumbled upon a DIY thread where they used shower loofahs (the big mesh ball kind) and worked perfectly. 

Good luck with the decision!


----------



## nevatas (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, looks like i will be out shopping this weekend then. Not to good with diy, i would probably mess it up and end up buying one anyway lol.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I have an Ecco 2032, which circulates 132 gph, in my 29 gallon tank. I  am happy with it. I feel anything stronger would destroy my plants. As it is I put the output in area that I only have moss. Otherwise the plants wouldn't stand straight.

Used a powerhead and found that it raised the temp in the tank by 5 degrees.

I have seen some planted tanks that have no filteration. What you need I feel is mostly dependent on the amount of plants and fauna that you have.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I've run a Rena XP2 and an Eheim Ecco 2236 on my 29gal and been happy with both.


----------



## JRMott (Jul 30, 2010)

I have a Marineland c-220 on my 30 gallon, and thought I've been generally pleased with it I think there could be more flow.

I'm adding a Koralia Nano 240 powerhead this week.


----------

